# darse cuenta + subjuntivo



## holt003

*"Una vez me había escapado de casa, y no me costó mucho tiempo darme cuenta que mucha gente no le hace caso a alguien que necesite ayuda."

¿Debe ser necesita? Eso me dijo mi maestra de español y me explicó muchas veces, pero todavía no entiendo. 

¿"Alguien" es, o puede ser, una clausa adverbial como "cualquier," verdad?

Sé que darse cuenta require que se use indicativo, por lo que dije "le hace caso", pero lo que me confundió es por qué el verbo después de alguien debe ser indicativo. Sí que el verbo está en la misma oración que darse cuenta, pero ¿eso quiere decir que no importa lo que siga, que todo después de esa frase debe ser indicativo?

¿O es que "alguien" no es una clausa adverbial? Pero esoy seguro de que he visto frases como, "Alguien que necesite ayuda, ven aquí"*


----------



## XiaoRoel

*



			"Una vez que me había escapado de casa no me costó mucho tiempo darme cuenta de que mucha gente no le hace caso a alguien que necesite ayuda."
		
Click to expand...

*El subjuntivo es correcto, pero puede ser substituído por el presente de indicativo.**


----------



## dipsota

...darme cuenta *de *que mucha gente no le hace caso a alguien que *necesita *ayuda. (*​tambien el subjuntivo es correcto)* Alguien es complemento preposicional    (como obj. ind. de 'a') y 'que necesita ayuda' es una clausula relativa restrictiva porque define a ese 'alguien'y da información esencial sobre 'alguien'.

En la lengua española, entre los usos más comunes del subjuntivo se encuentran:


la expresión de un deseo: _Mi madre quiere que_ *estudie *_medicina._
la expresión de la duda: _No creo que_ *llegue* _a tiempo._
la aparición en expresiones más o menos fijas como: _es probable que *necesite *_ayuda.
Usamos el modo subjuntivo en la oración subordinada siempre que el verbo principal exprese una acción dudosa, posible, necesaria o deseada: el que *necesite *ayuda...




Cuando el verbo regente impone una idea de duda a la oración subordinada debe aparecer el subjuntivo, mientras que si el verbo principal impone una modalidad asertiva o de certeza, la subordinada debe ir en indicativo. Estos verbos, cuando van en positivo como _creer_ se construyen con indicativo (_Creo que vendrá Juan_), mientras que cuando van en negativo se construyen con subjuntivo (_No creo que venga Juan_).


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En la lengua española, entre los usos más comunes del subjuntivo se encuentran:
> 
> 
> 
> la expresión de un deseo: _Mi madre quiere que_ *estudie *_medicina._
> la expresión de la duda: _No creo que_ *llegue* _a tiempo._
> la aparición en expresiones más o menos fijas como: _es probable que *necesite *_ayuda.


El subjuntivo expresa *todo* lo que *no es* real, cierto, seguro; *lo que es* probable, subjetivo, inseguro. Y, por, supuesto, el deseo y la duda, cosas subjetivas donde las haya.
También el _presente_ precedido de _que_ se usa con _valor imperativo_ (mandato), que, en el fondo, es la expresión de un deseo.
El indicativo es el modo de lo real, de la narración, de lo declarativo, de lo seguro, de lo comprobado, de lo científico.
Ese *a alguien* que tanto te preocupa es un objeto indirecto y la frase relativa (no uso la definición _restrictiva_, ni creo que se deba usar) que le sigue es un adjetivo de este *alguien* (que es un pronombre substantivo).


----------



## dipsota

En mi hilo anterior donde agregué (también  el subjuntivo es correcto),  omití especificar 'en oraciones de tiempo futuro' : ... no le van a hacer caso a quienes _necesiten _ayuda.  En tu ejemplo lo correcto es el indicativo.
Lo siguiente es una citación de Gramática española avanzada de P. Klein:
*
**CLÁUSULAS RELATIVAS**:  la cláusula introducida por el pronombre relativo se llama la “cláusula relativa”.  Existen dos tipos de cláusulas relativas:*
* 1.  Cláusula restrictiva (o especificativa):*
*•   tiene información esencial para identificar al antecedente (lo que se está modificando o describiendo)* 
*•   **no se puede eliminar esta cláusula** porque es necesaria para distinguir el antecedente entre varios*
*                            (2) Mañana te devuelvo el libro que me prestate la semana pasada. (y no el libro que  me prestate ayer, por ejemplo)*
*            2.  Cláusula no restrictiva (o explicativa)*
*•   tiene información extra que simplemente añade otros detalles no necesarios para el locutor*
*•   esta información no es necesaria para identificar el antecedente*_ ._
*•   al hablar, se separa con pausas.* 
*•   al escribir, se separa con comas*
*                        (3) Mañana voy a ver a mi padre, que está muy enfermo.* 
*                        (4) Mi profesora de español, quien es muy guapa e inteligente, irá a México este* 
*                               verano.*


----------



## neal41

"que necesite ayuda" es una subordinada relativa que funciona como adjetivo y modifica el pronombre 'alguién'.  El papel sintáctico de 'alguién' en la oración no importa mucho.  Lo que importa es si se sabe quién es ese 'alguién'.  La regla general, que para mí no es tan fácil aplicar, es que si el antecedente de una subordinada relativa es no existente (o tal vez escaso) o no definido, se usa el subjuntivo.

Busco una cocinera que sepa preparar ceviche.
Tengo a una cocinera que sabe preparar ceviche.

En los ejemplos de dipsota las subordinadas funcionan como complementos directos o sujetos, y los factores que gobiernan el uso del subjuntivo en estos casos son distintos de los factores que gobiernan el uso del subjuntivo en las subordinadas relativas.


----------



## Julvenzor

En el último verbo yo lo pondría en indicativo; pues la persona más que transmitir su opinión, como cabría esperar, está afirmando (dando por seguro) un hecho. Esto lo evidencia el uso de 'darse cuenta', uno se percata de 'realidades', no de 'subjetividades'. Es decir, para el sujeto, no es que la gente no ayude a quien lo necesite (consideración personal), sino que la gente, en realidad, no ayuda a quien lo necesita. ¿Que trabalenguas, no? 




neal41 said:


> "que necesite ayuda" es una subordinada relativa que funciona como adjetivo y modifica el pronombre 'algui*e*n'.  El papel sintáctico de 'algui*e*n' en la oración no importa mucho.  Lo que importa es si se sabe quién es ese 'algui*e*n'.  La regla general, que para mí no es tan fácil *de* aplicar, es que si el antecedente de una subordinada relativa es no existente (o tal vez escaso) o no definido, se usa el subjuntivo.
> 
> Busco una cocinera que sepa preparar ceviche.
> Tengo a una cocinera que sabe preparar ceviche.
> 
> En los ejemplos de dipsota las subordinadas funcionan como complementos directos o sujetos, y los factores que gobiernan el uso del subjuntivo en estos casos son distintos de los factores que gobiernan el uso del subjuntivo en las subordinadas relativas.




Dada la frecuencia con que aparecen en las redacciones, creía conveniente corregir ese 'alguien'. No lleva tilde, ya que no se pronuncia como aguda.

¡Saludos!


----------



## juandiego

Hola Holt003.

Yo también creo que las dos son posibles y la diferencia entre el modo indicativo y subjuntivo es un matiz que refleja cómo se enfoca la definición de ese _alguien_. Aquí, pues, el subjuntivo aporta una connotación modal, no se trata sólo de una solución gramatical como en otros casos en los que el modo está impuesto por la cláusula principal.

_Hacer caso a alguien que *necesita* ayuda_. Indicativo.
Aquí la subordinada de relativo define simplemente qué le pasa a ese alguien, lo caracteriza directamente.

_Hacer caso a alguien que *necesite* ayuda_. Subjuntivo.
Aquí la subordinada de relativo plantea una hipótesis que debe cumplir ese alguien, lo discrimina de los que no necesitan ayuda. En cierto modo convierte a la subordinada de relativo en una prótasis condicional: _si necesita ayuda, es alguien al que hacerle caso_.


----------



## rosillone

I'm going to try to explain the difference in a shorter way:

Alguien que necesita ayuda - someone who already needs help
Alguien que necesite ayuda - someone who may need help

However they are sometimes used indistinctly.
Hope it helps.


----------



## holt003

Bueno, gracias a todos. Creo que ya entiendo. ¿Aquí el verbo necesitar funciona más como un adjetivo, verdad? La palabra describe una característica de la persona, como:   Una persona inteligente. Y da igual una frase así:  una persona que necesita...

No hay duda que la persona es inteligente ni que es una persona quien necesita ayuda.


----------



## juandiego

holt003 said:


> Bueno, gracias a todos. Creo que ya entiendo.
> ¿Aquí el verbo necesitar funciona más como un adjetivo, verdad? La palabra describe una característica de la persona, como:   Una persona inteligente. Y da igual una frase así:  una persona que necesita...
> 
> No hay duda que la persona es inteligente ni que es una persona quien necesita ayuda.


De nada, Holt003.

No el verbo _necesitar_ solo, sino toda la cláusula subordinada de relativo (_...que necesite/a ayuda_) funciona como un adjetivo de ese _alguien_. En la gramática española, estas cláusulas subordinadas de relativo también se denominan subordinadas *adjetivas* ya que están caracterizando al nombre al que el pronombre relativo (_que_) se refiere, su antecedente. Este antecedente puede ser un pronombre (_alguien, aquel, ese_ ...), que es sintácticamente equivalente a un nombre, o un nombre real como el que propones (_persona_).


----------



## juandiego

rosillone said:


> I'm going to try to explain the difference in a shorter way:
> 
> Hacer caso a alguien que necesita ayuda - someone who already needs help
> Hacer caso a alguien que necesite ayuda - someone who may need help


Hola Rosillone.

Very good explanation but I have some doubts on the exact wording you used for the subjunctive case. I hope you (or whoever) will be able to clear this up.

In my mind, the person the pronoun _alguien_ stands for in the subjunctive case is not already specified, he even could not exist, if you know my meaning. The specification of said person needs fulfill what the relative clause conveys. So, I wonder whether the way you worded it could be interpreted as if that specified person is going to be taken care of regardless of he needs help or not. My point is that I feel that individual as _anyone_ rather than _someone_.

In addition, said, now, _anyone_, necessarily, needs help, therefore perhaps the possibility verb _may_ would be no longer appropriate.
I mean, wouldn't it be _anyone who needs help_?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ushuaia

holt003 said:


> No hay duda que la persona es inteligente ni que es una persona quien necesita ayuda.



Cuidado, holt: no hay duda *de* que (...) ni *de* que.


----------



## dipsota

*A lo mejor esto esclarece un poco más las cosas:

Las cláusulas adjetivas.*
Siempre modifican a un sustantivo. Por ello, siempre deben acompañar al sustantivo al que modifiquen.
La camisa *que llevo hoy* está hecha en China.​*Antecedente: *El nombre al que modifica. (en este caso camisa).
*Uso del subjuntivo:* Cuando el antecedente *sea hipotético o no exista* usamos *el subjuntivo* en la cláusula adjetiva.
Tengo un amigo que *habla* español (indicativo).
No tengo ningún amigo que *hable* español. (Subjuntivo) 
Necesito un amigo que *hable* español. (Subjuntivo)​


----------



## rosillone

juandiego said:


> In addition, said, now, _anyone_, necessarily, needs help, therefore perhaps the possibility verb _may_ would be no longer appropriate.
> I mean, wouldn't it be _anyone who needs help_?


I agree, I think *anyone * is right.

But I think subjunctive (necesite) involves uncertainty (entre otras cosas). That's why I use *may.*

Anyway, I already said I would use indicative and subjunctive indistinctly in most cases.

Just what I think. I'm not an expert.


----------



## micafe

neal41 said:


> "que necesite ayuda" es una subordinada relativa que funciona como adjetivo y modifica el pronombre *'alguién'*.  El papel sintáctico de *'alguién'* en la oración no importa mucho.  Lo que importa es si se sabe quién es ese* 'alguién'*.



Neal, "alguien" no lleva tilde. La sílaba acentuada es "al": AL-guien


----------



## horsewishr

juandiego said:


> . . .  My point is that I feel that individual as _anyone_ rather than _someone_.
> 
> In addition, said, now, _anyone_, necessarily, needs help, therefore perhaps the possibility verb _may_ would be no longer appropriate.
> I mean, wouldn't it be _anyone who needs help_?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



No. Aquí "anyone" no sirve.

Veamos la frase original:*  mucha gente no le hace caso a alguien que necesite ayuda* 

Si yo la tradujera como _A lot of people don't listen to anyone_ _who needs help_ eso significaría que no le hace caso a *nadie*.

Iba a explicarte el porqué, pero me resulta bien difícil hacerlo!!!


----------



## juandiego

Gracias, Rosillone.

Hola Horsewishr.

¡Ah! cierto que se trataba de un contexto negativo; se me había pasado al aislar del original la parte relevante.

Supongo que es por ser un contexto negativo por lo que _anyone_ sería interpretado como _nadie_. En español, también podría haber sido _nadie_ aunque en este caso tendría un valor expletivo ya que está claro que se debe referir al menos a alguna(s) persona(s). ¿Es éste el tipo de _nadie_ al que te refieres?

 Otra pregunta: ¿te atreves a dar una traducción del caso subjuntivo teniendo en cuenta los matices de significado indicados?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## horsewishr

juandiego said:


> Otra pregunta: ¿te atreves a dar una traducción del caso subjuntivo teniendo en cuenta los matices de significado indicados?



Lo único que se me ocurre no es una traducción literal.  Para mí, el subjuntivo se podría traducir (más o menos) así:
People don't pay attention if someone needs help.

Mientras el indicativo se podría traducir:
People don't pay attention when someone needs help.

 Pero ¿Qué sé yo?


----------



## horsewishr

juandiego said:


> Supongo que es por ser un contexto negativo por lo que _anyone_ sería interpretado como _nadie_. En español, también podría haber sido _nadie_ aunque en este caso tendría un valor expletivo ya que está claro que se debe referir al menos a alguna(s) persona(s). ¿Es éste el tipo de _nadie_ al que te refieres?



Sí, a eso me refería.  Iba a dar más ejemplos, pero cuando empecé a escribir, me di cuenta de que no es tan sencillo como aparece!


----------



## roanheads

Pues lo veo como,
 Al escaparse de casa se encuentra en la calle y no lleva mucho tiempo allí antes de que se dé cuenta de que al que necesita ayuda de verdad la gente le hace caso omiso.

También de acuerdo con " rossilone" aporte #9
Alguien que necesite ayuda = someone who may need help

Es que el verbo " may " es un verbo modal auxiliar y yo personalmente lo utilizo para dar un toque de incertidumbre o lo que sea al traducir un subjuntivo español al inglés,  ya se sabe que " nuestro" subjuntivo casi se ha ido por la ventana ya.        

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Roanheads.

El problema que le veo al _may_ es que el matiz modal que aporta no es de aplicación, al menos si éste responde al mismo significado que aportaría su equivalente en español (_puede/pueda_): posibilidad o incertidumbre como dices. Es decir, no nos referimos al mismo grupo de personas con_ alguien que necesite ayuda_ y _alguien que pueda necesitar ayuda_; no hay incertidumbre en la primera opción y sí la hay en la segunda; el segundo grupo de personas incluye al que el primero se refiere y también a los que no necesitan ayuda aunque pueda parecerlo.

Sé que esto es ser estricto en la interpretación semántica y que de hecho la gente puede recurrir a la segunda forma para referirse a lo primero, por lo que tal vez la traducción propuesta sea la mejor opción. Por otro lado, como decía yo antes (aporte nº:8) y como más directamente se señala en el aporte nº:14 de Dipsota, la clave está en cómo el subjuntivo modifica el antecedente: hace de éste una hipótesis, aunque sea necesariamente cierta. Por esto, me pregunto si no existiría otra forma de traducir este valor del pronombre indefinido que hace de antecedente en vez de alterar el verbo con matices de incertidumbre. Con este fin antes me preguntaba por _anyone_ aunque no tengo claro si resuelve el problema; ahora he pensado en _whoever_ que creo que refleja mejor este matiz de oposición a la hipótesis contraria. ¿Qué opinas?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## roanheads

Hola juan.
Ya te conozco bien y en este hilo escribes mejor que nunca. 



> Con este fin antes me preguntaba por _anyone_ aunque no tengo claro si resuelve el problema; ahora he pensado en _whoever_ que creo que refleja mejor este matiz de oposición a la hipótesis contraria. ¿Qué opinas?



Pues,  si se toma la frase del hilo literalmente, el protoganista, pobrecito, se encuentra solitario en la calle, sin nada o nadie, en espera de la ayuda que necesita y que no le llega, los transeúntes le pasan de largo. Es decir  " es alguien que necesita ayuda"
Creo que " alguien " ( en inglés ---someone o somebody") encaja perfectamente en la frase, tanto en castellano como en inglés y no veo la necesidad de cambiarla por como dices " whoever" que  se traduce " quienquiera" y que va antecedente de subjuntivo en español.

No creo que haga falta profundizar ( demasiado ) por las semánticas y las syntaxis de la frase.Parece que la maestra de español involucrada opta por el indicativo ( necesita) y yo también, pero se han planteado varias opiniones a las que les doy todo respeto.

Creo que ya es hora de ver lo que opina el autor del hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Gracias por la respuesta y por el cumplido, Roanheads.

En realidad el tema este me interesa a nivel más general que el ejemplo concreto. No pocas veces aparecen en los foros casos como éste de subordinadas de relativo en las que es posible tanto el modo indicativo como el subjuntivo y los no nativos están interesados en que se les explique cuál es la diferencia de matiz entre ambos. Si fuéramos capaces de encontrar una traducción que refleje este matiz diferenciador del antecedente, tendríamos un elemento más para facilitar esta explicación. De ahí mi insistencia en que los nativos deis vuestra percepción de las distintas opciones de traducción de ese _alguien_, pronombre que además tiene bastante incidencia como antecedente en subordinadas de relativo.

_People don't pay attention to someone who needs help_.
_People don't pay attention to whoever needs help_.

¿Percibís los angloparlantes alguna diferencia entre las anteriores opciones?

Volviendo al tema concreto del hilo, yo también estoy de acuerdo que en este caso el indicativo parece mejor; me da la impresión de que ese _alguien_ aquí está muy bien determinado: parece que el hablante se refiere a él mismo en una situación que ya es de necesitar esa ayuda.


----------



## rosillone

horsewishr said:


> Sí, a eso me refería.  Iba a dar más ejemplos, pero cuando empecé a escribir, me di cuenta de que no es tan sencillo como *parece.*


----------



## horsewishr

Gracias rosillone!


----------



## neal41

juandiego said:


> _People don't pay attention to someone who needs help_.
> _People don't pay attention to whoever needs help_.
> 
> ¿Percibís los angloparlantes alguna diferencia entre las anteriores opciones?


La primera opción es común y corriente, y muy normal.  Indica que *por lo general* la gente no presta atención a otra gente que necesita ayuda aunque tal vez lo haga de vez en cuando en ciertas circunstancias.  Otra opción con el mismo significado es "_People don't pay attention to people who need help_".

La segunda opción suena estraña.  Creo que las palabras con '_ever_' (_whoever, wherever, whenever, however_) raras veces se usan en contextos negativos.

We pay attention to whoever needs help = We pay attention to anyone who needs help = We pay attention to everyone who needs help.

We don't pay attention to anyone who comes unprepared.

We don't pay attention to whoever comes unprepared.


----------



## juandiego

Muchas gracias, Neal.

Mi duda concreta es si el _whoever_, aunque sea en contextos positivos, tiene el matiz de referirse a las personas que representa como separándolas de las que _don't need help_. En los ejemplos que me encuentro en Google de _"to whoever needs help"_, me da la impresión de que podría ser así, aunque no estoy seguro.


----------



## neal41

juandiego said:


> Muchas gracias, Neal.
> 
> Mi duda concreta es si el _whoever_, aunque sea en contextos positivos, tiene el matiz de referirse a las personas que representa como separándolas de las que _don't need help_. En los ejemplos que me encuentro en Google de _"to whoever needs help"_, me da la impresión de que podría ser así, aunque no estoy seguro.



I don't fully understand your first sentence, so it may be that I am not responding to your concern.  'Whoever' corresponds to what in symbolic logic is known as the universal quantifier 'for all'.  "Whoever needs help will be paid attention to" means "For all X, if X needs help then X will be paid attention to".  "Anyone who needs help will be paid attention to" has the same meaning.  Both of these sentences can be expressed in active voice.  "We will pay attention to anyone who needs help" or "We will pay attention to whoever needs help".

Consider now the analogous negative sentence "Anyone who arrives unprepared will not be paid attention to".  "Whoever arrives unprepared will not be paid attention to" is fully acceptable and has the same meaning.  The first sentence can be expressed in active voice.  "We will not pay attention to anyone who arrives unprepared".  'Anyone' follows a negative verb 'will not pay' and that is not a problem.  *Logically* "We will not pay attention to whoever arrives unprepared" has the same meaning, but for me, at least, this last sentence is ungrammatical in the sense that I would never utter it.  So it appears to me that 'whoever' can precede a negative verb (the negative context has not as yet been expressed) but it cannot follow a negative verb.

'Someone' corresponds to the existential quantifier 'there exists'.  In the context of the original sentence "People don't pay attention to someone who needs help" means "There exists X such that X needs help and X is not paid attention to".


----------



## juandiego

neal41 said:


> I don't fully understand your first sentence, so it may be that I am not responding to your concern.  'Whoever' corresponds to what in symbolic logic is known as the universal quantifier 'for all'.  "Whoever needs help will be paid attention to" means "For all X, if X needs help then X will be paid attention to".  "Anyone who needs help will be paid attention to" has the same meaning.  Both of these sentences can be expressed in active voice.  "We will pay attention to anyone who needs help" or "We will pay attention to whoever needs help".
> 
> Consider now the analogous negative sentence "Anyone who arrives unprepared will not be paid attention to".  "Whoever arrives unprepared will not be paid attention to" is fully acceptable and has the same meaning.  The first sentence can be expressed in active voice.  "We will not pay attention to anyone who arrives unprepared".  'Anyone' follows a negative verb 'will not pay' and that is not a problem.  *Logically* "We will not pay attention to whoever arrives unprepared" has the same meaning, but for me, at least, this last sentence is ungrammatical in the sense that I would never utter it.  So it appears to me that 'whoever' can precede a negative verb (the negative context has not as yet been expressed) but it cannot follow a negative verb.
> 
> 'Someone' corresponds to the existential quantifier 'there exists'.  In the context of the original sentence "People don't pay attention to someone who needs help" means "There exists X such that X needs help and X is not paid attention to".



Yes, Neal, it does answer my question and many thanks for taking the time to do it so in detail.

Both underlined explanations pretty much coincide with how I tried to explain the nuances that both the subjunctive and the indicative cases convey in Spanish (post #8).
I think it's possible we're onto something to help explain the difference indicative-subjunctive in relative clauses with an indefinite pronoun as antecedent, at least in positive contexts.


----------



## Peterdg

I don't know if this will help, but it's how I explain the use of the subjunctive/indicative in relative subordinates.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> I don't know if this will help, but it's how I explain the use of the subjunctive/indicative in relative subordinates.


Hola, Peter, y gracias por el enlace con ese hilo que me había perdido.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que en él dices y me ha servido mucho lo de los inductores de modo y las limitaciones que impone el campo semántico para que se pueda utilizar el subjuntivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterdg said:


> I don't know if this will help, but it's how I explain the use of the subjunctive/indicative in relative subordinates.


That is a great article, Peterdg. Not surprising coming from you. Wow, so great to see so many old friends and engaged is such and important topic of Spanish grammar - those pesky relative clauses.  I agree with Neal's assessment completely about the someone/whoever English to Spanish conundrum.


----------

